# Fireworks wav 1141 + warning



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

This has been around the block a few times and I just stumbled upon it again.

Follow the instructions, if you blow your **** up, your own fault.




Foreword on Fireworks Sound File

Well it is probably no surprise to you that I have a fondness for low frequencies and loud noises. If you have heard our speakers, I would like to think maybe its not a surprise that I am keenly interested in reproducing the "stereo image" and realism in reproduction too.

I have been developing a microphone invention for a while now and on the 4th of July, I was inspired to set it up in the back yard at my house to record the Town's fireworks which are set off about ½ mile away. 
I put the last few minutes of it on a CD and have since played it (to be honest, over and over). It was so much fun, I thought others might want to play this too.

A word of warning.

This recording has a HUGE dynamic range of about 70dB and a peak to average ratio of 40 dB. On the peaks, it is easy to clip things and the spectrum is such that the level at 10Hz is about equal with that at 50Hz (a broad mound around 25 - 30Hz).
In other words, this recording can gobble up all the headroom you have and the source is one of the most difficult things to reproduce there is from many aspects. Preserving time and bandwidth critical so also try it on good headphones if your not impressed with it through your speakers.

Anyway, take the file and burn it on to a CD (make a couple copies one after the other) and have fun and approach maximum level carefully.
Best Regards,

Tom Danley


http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/Finale4.ZIP

If that link gets dragged down I have down loaded it myself and up loaded it here on sendspace

File Name: Finale4.zip
Size: 24MB | http://www.sendspace.com/file/8o32n6


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

im confused as to the point of this? just something really loud?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> im confused as to the point of this? just something really loud?



I guess you never know until you give it a try.


I suppose I will add this is one of the cleanest recordings for fireworks explosions I have ever heard


----------

